# Guru As My Doctor



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 13, 2005)

*http://www.singhsahibkhalsa.com/articles/english/guru_vaid.php*

*Guru as my Doctor*

< 
rogI kw pRB KMfhu rogu]duKIey kw imtwvhu pRB sogu]

O, Lord! Prey cure the disease of the sufferer and for the man in misery, prey heal his anguish!​ 
Our life is the combination of the body and our mind (soul). Guru Nanak Ji thought that for certain definite reasons, our mind and our soul can turn sick and with certain remedies, we can keep both of them healthy. Our good or bad thoughts have an impact on our mind; similarly, time, place, what we wear and what we eat have certain effects on our body. When certain bad thoughts like the germs of a disease, penetrate into out mind, then, our mind gets sick. The diseases of the mind are lust, anger, avarice, attachment, pride, falsehood, slander and jealousy, etc.

If someone with bad thoughts and actions leads his life, being unmindful, then, accordingly that egocentric keeping the bad company gets infected with diseases. {mnmuKu rogI hY sMswrw; that egocentric always suffers from a disease, in the world}, or {rog ibAwpy krdy pwp; doing worldly sins, one is stricken with sickness}.The bad thoughts turn into vices and vices drastically effect the body and the disease further takes a worst turn.
On the other hand, keeping a nice society, nice thoughts come into the mind. With that, the germs of bad thinking vanish away, and, thus, the mind becomes healthy again. Similarly, the weather, the place (un-cleanliness around where you live) or the pollution, type of clothes you wear and what you eat, etc., have certain effects on the body along with the vices generated by the sick mind, compound further problems.

When clean environment and cleanliness is not available and the proper food and clothes for the body are not provided and the discipline of life is out of control, then, body becomes simply, sick. Just like, keeping a good society keeps the mind healthy, similarly, taking the advice of a good doctor and taking his prescribed medicine in accordance with his instructions and by keeping some discipline in life, the body becomes healthy, again.

Guru Ji, is the greatest doctor of all and according to Bhai Gurdas Ji: {siqgur pUrw vYd hY pMjy rog AswD invwry}; Satguru Ji, is the perfect doctor and vanishes all the five chronic diseases. Guru Ji wants to see the whole world healthy in both mind and body and when he sees the world sick, then, first, to cure it, he finds its root cause.

AhMkwru iqsnw rogu lgw ibrQw jnmu gvwvhy ] gurbwxI
The man has an ailment of egoistic pride and thus wasting away his life, for nothing.
jY qin bwxI ivsir jwie ] ijau pkw rogI ivllwie ] gurbwxI

The one who forgets to follow the Guru’s advice and guidance, he wails like a chronic patient.
imTw kir kY KwieAw bhu swdhu viDAw rogu ] gurbwxI

Being of a great taste and being so sweet, I ate food, thus, by overindulging my ailment increased; and also vices being so sweet, I got entangled and with that my mind became awful sick.

hyq rog kw sgl sMswrw ] iqRibiD rog mih bDy ibkwrw ] 2 ]
rogy mrqw rogy jnmY ] rogy iPir iPir jonI BrmY ]
rog bMD rhnu rqI n pwvY ] ibnu siqgur rogu kqih n jwvY ] 3 ] 
pwrbRhim ijsu kInI dieAw ] bwh pkiV roghu kiF lieAw ] 
qUty bMDn swDsMgu pwieAw ] khu nwnk guir rogu imtwieAw ] gurbwxI
The whole world is caught in the disease of attachment. With three reasons ( teene tap, aadhi, beaadhi and upadhi), the vices grow; the man dies with disease and is born with disease; wandering in disease, he is re-incarnated again and again. Entangled in disease, he cannot stay peaceful and without Guru’s Grace, his disease cannot be cured. To whom Guru showers His grace and kindness, that person is then saved from all ailments; in the company of Saadh Sangat, the worldly bonds are broken; says Nanak, then the Guru cures him of all the diseases.
myrw bYdu gurU goivMdw ] hir hir nwmu AauKDu muiK dyvY kwtY jm kI PMDw ] gurbwxI

Guru is my doctor; He gives me the medicine of reciting Thy name by which He breaks the web of the Hell.


Whereas Guru being the doctor, He finds the disease of the patient, along with that He asks the patient to recite His name as part of the medicine. Then, the perfect Guru, does not ask you to quit the worldly pleasures and comforts, but asks you to use them with control and discipline.
[FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]Keeping the lust under control becomes a married life; keeping anger under control, the person become a saint-soldier; keeping avarice (greed) control makes the person work honestly for his living; attachment under control then takes the shape of love; and pride under control becomes a self-respect.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]Just like consuming, the clarified butter in controlled quantities makes the person strong and healthy and by taking clarified butter or food in excessive quantities makes the person sick. Similarly, controlling all kind of wayward desires of mind is the key for healthy living.[/FONT]
hir AauKDu sB Gt hY BweI ] gur pUry ibnu ibiD n bnweI ]
guir pUrY sMjmu kir dIAw ] nwnk qau iPir dUK n QIAw ] gurbwxI
Guru has provided the medicine of Thy name to every one, without Guru, none else can do this; Guru advised us to keep everything under restrain; Says Nanak, then, all pains and sufferings shall disappear.
Therefore, Guru Ji, at first, makes the worldly doctor to understand his duties:
vYdw vYdu suvYdu qU pihlW rogu pCwxu ] AYsw dwrU loiV lhu ijqu vM\Y rogw Gwix ] ijqu dwrU rog auiTAih qin suKu vsY Awie ] rogu gvwieih Awpxw q nwnk vYdu sdwie ] 2 ]
O, the doctor, you shall be wise enough to first find out the symptoms of the disease. Then you prescribe the proper medicine that shall cure the disease. By that medicine, the ailment is cured and the body of the patient feels healthy and the person feels comfortable again. When you also cure yourself, says Nanak, then only, you can be called the doctor.
rogu dwrU dovY buJY qw vYdu sujwxu
When the doctor can find both the ailment and as well as its proper medicine to cure, then only, he can be called a wise doctor.
[FONT=Times New Roman,Georgia,Times]O, doctor, with a great care, first perform the proper tests to analyze the disease and then prescribe the proper medicine.[/FONT]

Guru Ji also advises the patient that according to the instructions of the doctor and controlling the diet, the medicine should be taken to become healthy again. In addition, always remember, the medicine taken in accordance with the instruction and under the advice and control of the doctor shall be effective and shall only make you healthy.
pUCq hY bYd Kwq AOKiD nw sMjm sY ,kYsy imtY rog suK shij smweIAY ] BweI gurdws jI ]
The doctor asks the patient, “ O, patient, have you taken the medicine as prescribed and under my instructions and control? If not, then, how your ailment can be cured and how can you be healthy and happy again?”
Making both the patient and the doctor, understanding their respective duties and responsibilities, Guru Ji, then, for the benefit for all the patients, prays to the God:

rogI kw pRB KMfhu rogu ] duKIey kw imtwvhu pRB sogu ]
O, Lord! Prey cure the disease of the sufferer and for the man in misery, prey heal his anguish! 

Finally, Guru Nanak says the prayer, “ O, Almighty God! Prey, cure all the diseases of the worldly patients both of their body and mind and please, vanish all the sorrows and pains of the sufferers!”



Darshan Singh Khalsa 
Ex-Jathedar, Sri Akal Takhat Sahib Amritsar


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 27, 2005)

Whether the Disease of Bad Thoughts or the Physical Disease , If have Faith in the God as Doctor , both the disease are cured without medicine . 

The Article is worth to read and understand .


----------



## rosethorne (Oct 27, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear Souljyotji and Devinesanativeji, In my view, Jo vi mere satguru di upma kare, Oh Dhan hai. You both are great. No Gursikh can say that God is not a Doctor. HE is there allthe time to care to cure to serve his Gursikhs, HE can't described.One Shabad from Gurbani here.

soriT mhlw 5 ] jnm jnm ky dUK invwrY sUkw mnu swDwrY ] drsnu Bytq hoq inhwlw hir kw
nwmu bIcwrY ]1] myrw bYdu gurU goivMdw ] hir hir nwmu AauKDu muiK dyvY kwtY jm kI PMDw ]1]
rhwau ] smrQ purK pUrn ibDwqy Awpy krxYhwrw ] Apunw dwsu hir Awip aubwirAw nwnk nwm
ADwrw ]2]6]34]  (AMg 618)

SORAT'H, FIFTH MEHL: He dispels the pains of countless incarnations, and lends support to the dry and shrivelled mind. Beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, one is enraptured, contemplating the Name of the Lord. || 1 || My physician is the Guru, the Lord of the Universe. He places the medicine of the Naam into my mouth, and cuts away the noose of Death. || 1 || Pause || He is the all-powerful, Perfect Lord, the Architect of Destiny; He Himself is the Doer of deeds. The Lord Himself saves His slave; Nanak takes the Support of the Naam. || 2 || 6 || 34 ||


----------

